# Off to the vet :(



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Well Dylan was behaving oddly yesterday. He routinely goes to wee outside after his meals and yesterday he just wouldn't. We walked him in the morning and then several times tried to let him out, but he just refused. In the end he didn't go until about 11pm. I had noticed a very occasional sort of cough for a while, but as it was just one cough every few days and seemed just like he had something in his throat, I hadn't done anything, but last night he coughed a few times, so we went off to the vet today. I was concerned about the possibility of lungworm, but she thinks it is much more likely to be kennel cough, but I am switching him from frontline to advocate anyway to be on the safe side. So he is on anti-inflammatories and antibiotics. Now I feel guilty because when I first got him they offered me immunisation against kennel cough but I never got around to getting it. Fortunately he is not too ill, as he's still running around like a maniac and seems normal in every other way, so hopefully he'll recover soon. 
While I was at the vet I asked about the cost of castration. They charge £150! Outrageous! So I may change my vet. They are good, but horrifically expensive.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

poor boy. benaline will sort out hks cough. the kennel cough jag only covers one strain like the human flue their are several straines. tbe uk has had it bad this year, i work at a kennel and we couldnt get rid of kennel cough over the sommer. both dogs who bad got the kc jag and those that hadent still got it. its not that big a deal unless the dog is realy old or realy young. its more of an irritation. we just used 5ml of benalin chest caugh and it sortted tbem out.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh dear glad to hear its nothing too serious though ... felt reaaly bad when i saw the title of your post and wondered what on earth was wrong... hope he s feeling brighter soon x


----------

